# Hey I found my pair.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

My largest female and my largest male. They all came from the same group thingy but these two are effing huge, even my bn whose pretty good size is afraif of these two. Well just thought I would share my good news with you all.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice, congrats! How big are they?

And you better hurry up and get everyone else outta there before you have 4 dead convicts on your hands.


----------

